# Reciprocity



## Moving (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all
I am hoping someone can help me with my question about reciprocity.  I am currently an NREMT-B and Colorado Certified EMT-B.  I am looking at moving soon, but I am not exactly sure where, generally I am looking at the great lakes area/ the northern states.  I am especially looking in Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, but also Minnesota,  Vermont, Maine, New York state, places in those areas.  I am having trouble finding out which states would recognize my certification and give me reciprocity.. most jobs require you to have their states certification, but for certification in many states, you are required to live there or have a job offer.  I know Ohio would require me to take an advanced airway class (about 12 hours) before certifying me, but I am not sure about the others. I am especially trying to find out which would require me to take additional classes or exams.  
Thanks!


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 9, 2010)

If you have your NREMT or state cert, Pennsylvania doesn't require you to retest.  Their information is here.

New York won't grant you reciprocity on just an NREMT cert, but will if you have a state certification.  Their rules are byzantine, as New York is wont to be, so, take a look here. You have to live, be going to school, or have a job offer in New York.


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 9, 2010)

Moving said:


> Hi all
> I am hoping someone can help me with my question about reciprocity.  I am currently an NREMT-B and Colorado Certified EMT-B.  I am looking at moving soon, but I am not exactly sure where, generally I am looking at the great lakes area/ the northern states.  I am especially looking in Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, but also Minnesota,  Vermont, Maine, New York state, places in those areas.  I am having trouble finding out which states would recognize my certification and give me reciprocity.. most jobs require you to have their states certification, but for certification in many states, you are required to live there or have a job offer.  I know Ohio would require me to take an advanced airway class (about 12 hours) before certifying me, but I am not sure about the others. I am especially trying to find out which would require me to take additional classes or exams.
> Thanks!



http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-2946_5093_28508-47476--,00.html

Here's a place to start for Michigan.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 10, 2010)

This may have some answers or at least contact information for each state you are considering.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=5176


----------

